# Lindsay Williams predictions 12-8-11.



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I just found where I wrote some of his predictions down the 3rd time I heard him make them. 

I don't have a high regard for Lindsay, but interestingly, those are the people I watch and listen to. I don't know if it's to reinforce my opinion or to get the opposing opinion to see what I think myself. Mostly I think it's to be able to refute their claims when someone repeats them.

Well, the one thing he said that made me aware of him was when he called the drop in crude oil prices at the end of Bush' admin. He hit that one so I listened to what he said next. And he promptly failed at almost every one of them. He even said McCain was their man (the elites, that he says his info comes from). So the 2nd batch of predictions was a bust. He said then we wouldn't recognize America in any form.

Well this 3rd batch still stands to have some come true and has fallen into place. Dec 8th 2011 was the date I listened to him.
--War is coming with Iran. But no war by Feb 2012. Israel/America won't fire the first shot. Iran will. War by Sept or Aug 2012.
--Gas to 150 to 200 per barrel overnight.
--Dollar crash by end of 2012.
--When Euro crashes, you have 3 weeks (should occur Jan or Feb).
--End of 2012, all paper assets gone. IRAs, 401Ks, etc.
--Welfare, money continues until...

That's all I wrote. I got called away after that and as typical of AJ, they drag these predictions out for as many commercials as they can so it's nearly impossible to get it all.

Well if I wrote it correctly, they missed the collapse of the Euro in Jan/Feb. Aug is gone so around Sept war with Iran has to come for the biggie that will also cause gas to spike. As far as the Dollar, it's on borrowed time like the rest of the currencies, and many say 2012 to 2015 for the end game on the Buck. Williams isn't the best informed. You can get this stuff from many other better informed people.
Iran is an easy one. Israel demands a war. Iran will be blamed for a first shot, but they have nothing to gain from doing that or from a war. They only benefit by no attacks and no war so that they can continue their program. I think most everybody expects a false flag to usher in war. I just hope it's not a dirty domb or shroom cloud inside US borders to instigate it. But seriously, where else would make the American public line up for war there again?

Well, that's what I wrote down and we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am a little skeptical, do you believe that anyone can really predict the future. I do believe change is coming, bad times always seem to come around, but trying to pinpoint any one thing will surely make us go mad. Be watchful, be vigilant, prepare as if your life depends on it. Empires will rise and empires will fall, there will be drought today and blizzards tomorrow. Don't worry though, you got this!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

For what it's worth, Lindsey Williams claims to have contacts within the global elite. He allegedly reports what their goals are. He claims at times that what they're doing is being delayed. Case in point: removing Assad from Syria.

One of his more interesting claims is that Obama and the rest of NATO are in the process of removing secular arab leaders and replacing them with the Muslim Brotherhood. With Saudi Arabia being the last one. I think they're doing that too. 

I don't know why Israel would want war with Iran. It's clear from what Ahmadinejad says that Iran's nuclear program needs to be destroyed regardless of the cost. That much is clear. Iran could very well launch nukes against the US as well as Israel if they're not stopped in time.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

If someone claims he has ins with the elite, and then broadcasts their 'plans'.... Do you really believe the elite would allow that?


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

invision said:


> If someone claims he has ins with the elite, and then broadcasts their 'plans'.... Do you really believe the elite would allow that?


Remember Deep Throat? (and I don't mean the movie)


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

BillS said:


> For what it's worth, Lindsey Williams claims to have contacts within the global elite. He allegedly reports what their goals are. He claims at times that what they're doing is being delayed. Case in point: removing Assad from Syria.
> 
> One of his more interesting claims is that Obama and the rest of NATO are in the process of removing secular arab leaders and replacing them with the Muslim Brotherhood. With Saudi Arabia being the last one. I think they're doing that too.
> 
> I don't know why Israel would want war with Iran. It's clear from what Ahmadinejad says that Iran's nuclear program needs to be destroyed regardless of the cost. That much is clear. Iran could very well launch nukes against the US as well as Israel if they're not stopped in time.


Bill, this is my opinion. And some may not agree and I won't argue with anyone here at all because I consider you all my sisters and brothers, but here goes my opinion.

Israel is a bunch of war mongers. They hate Muslims, they know the US is on high alert with Muslims right now due to 9/11 ( I have other opinions on that but I will not vocalize) Israel is using us! We pipe in billions to that small country and they continue to find things to complain about. They hate Christians too. Bottom line. What better way to elimate most of the world, Christians and Muslims alike. If anyone thinks Israel loves America, well I suggest they do more research.

Not everything is as it appears to be. Now you all know how I feel, wrong or right, I'm not sure. But I don't trust Israel no more than I trust the Muslims and their brotherhood. Both are our enemies in the long run.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, I made the mistake of thinking everyone had heard of Lindsay. Lindsay claims he's getting a portion of the script or schedule of events form one of the super elites. I just used the word predictions. His contact might have died, or maybe I'm confusing him with someone else. It would've had to have been recently, so I'm probably wrong.

Regarding the middle east nations, if you think about it, several leaders were pretty old and near death already. It serves global concerns in the west to intercede now before someone internally wrests power from within as has happened in Cuba. Raul is now leading when FC became too old to rule. Is that what the west wanted? Probably not. I think the west had a lot to do with when these nations started toppling. It would be in our interest to manipulate the power structure. We've done it before by paying slush fund accounts to enemy state's leaders.

In regard to war, Iran is yrs away from capability. In that, everything works against them in a war now, which is why Israel leaked their plans for an attack on Aug 15th. You didn't hear about that, but you heard about the response from Tehran on the 17th. Iran is yrs from developing a weapon and then they would have to master miniaturization (which the Soviets couldn't even do for a long time) and then they are another several yrs from ability to deliver it. They are zero threat to the USA. Especially when they're scientists keep getting assassinated and bombed. They are a potential threat to Israel given enough time. Israel has been claiming Iran is 6 months from a weapon for a couple of decades, and urging the world to declare war on them. Iran signed the non-proliferation treaty and Israel hasn't. It's not as easy as the radio hosts make is sound to develop a bomb. They're yrs away. They won't be allowed to do it anyway.

What they are an immediate threat for is delivery of medical nuclear isotopes and receiving income from selling medical equipment nuke sources on the open market. That's an economic threat that is greatly feared by "certain western powers". If you were told that's the real immediate threat you wouldn't be as afraid of the situation, so, wag the dog it is.

Lindsay? I don't put much stock in him because I've been tuning in when I hear him and he's not that accurate. He claimed the elites said they were going to bankrupt the Arab nations with lower oil prices. It didn't happen. Saudi Arabia is one of the most well off nations. Search the NATIONAL DEBT CLOCK and look for the tab of WORLD DEBT CLOCKS. They have almost no debt.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I treat Lindsay's predictions like I treat the weather man's predictions; mostly wrong with the occasional lucky day where he gets something right. But that doesn't mean that the weatherman is clairvoyant nor does it prove he has ties with whomever controls the weather. It just means that if you spew out enough predictions you will get lucky every once in awhile.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Bill, this is my opinion. And some may not agree and I won't argue with anyone here at all because I consider you all my sisters and brothers, but here goes my opinion.
> 
> Israel is a bunch of war mongers. They hate Muslims, they know the US is on high alert with Muslims right now due to 9/11 ( I have other opinions on that but I will not vocalize) Israel is using us! We pipe in billions to that small country and they continue to find things to complain about. They hate Christians too. Bottom line. What better way to elimate most of the world, Christians and Muslims alike. If anyone thinks Israel loves America, well I suggest they do more research.
> 
> Not everything is as it appears to be. Now you all know how I feel, wrong or right, I'm not sure. But I don't trust Israel no more than I trust the Muslims and their brotherhood. Both are our enemies in the long run.


Muslims hate our way of life. Their goal is to spread Islam by the sword. There's no such thing as moderate Islam. Israel has bent over backwards to have peace. You can't have peace with those who want to destroy you. Muslims fly planes into buildings. What do Israelis do???


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

tenOC said:


> I
> In regard to war, Iran is yrs away from capability. In that, everything works against them in a war now, which is why Israel leaked their plans for an attack on Aug 15th. You didn't hear about that, but you heard about the response from Tehran on the 17th. Iran is yrs from developing a weapon and then they would have to master miniaturization (which the Soviets couldn't even do for a long time) and then they are another several yrs from ability to deliver it. They are zero threat to the USA. Especially when they're scientists keep getting assassinated and bombed. They are a potential threat to Israel given enough time. Israel has been claiming Iran is 6 months from a weapon for a couple of decades, and urging the world to declare war on them. Iran signed the non-proliferation treaty and Israel hasn't. It's not as easy as the radio hosts make is sound to develop a bomb. They're yrs away. They won't be allowed to do it anyway.


It's a joke for Iran to sign a nonproliferation treaty. As if they would develop the bomb and not give it to every other radical islamic government. So what if Israel hasn't signed a nonproliferation treaty? Who could they possibly transfer the technology to? It's not like there are other Jewish states out there. They're a pariah state. They have no allies outside of the US.

We don't know for sure where Iran's program is. They obviously have centrifuges and they're working on getting enough weapons-grade plutonium to make bombs. They're allies with Russia and China. They've had contact with North Korea. I don't believe for one second that they're not getting significant help with their bomb making from enemies of the US.

Iran has the means now to deliver a nuclear weapon. They have short range missiles that could be fired from ships. If necessary they could recruit suicide bombers to take the bomb on a ship and detonate it in New York harbor.

Ahmadinejad has already threatened to use nuclear weapons against the US and Israel. We should bomb their nuclear program back to the stone age. And do it very, very soon. Otherwise one of these days we'll wake up to find that New York City or Washington DC just went up in a nuclear fireball.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

BillS said:


> Otherwise one of these days we'll wake up to find that New York City or Washington DC just went up in a nuclear fireball.


You say that like it's a _bad_ thing. 

Throw in Chicago & you've got a deal!!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

We need to keep our people right here at home and keep them safe and well. Screw the other nations and their fights with each other. There will never be world peace and there will never be a peace in our lifetime in the middle east. We have too many needs here at home in this continued currency collapse.



PrepN4Good said:


> You say that like it's a _bad_ thing.
> 
> Throw in Chicago & you've got a deal!!


You beat me to it! Word for word. 
Iran is yrs away from a bomb. Even the IAEA says so. It also says it's time for Israel to sign the treaty that Iran signed in 1967. They have up to 400 nuke weapons and refuse all oversight from the world body. We're violating the treaty too. It's against Treaty law to give economic and military aid to any nuclear nation who won't sign the treaty if you are a nation who signed it. We signed it. And every year we violate that law by giving a Nuked up Israel billions of dollars in military aid. That's one of the charges Iran uses as their argument. If the most powerful nation in the world doesn't have to adhere to their own law, why have a law? And we sold China their missile technology right out of the White House in the 1990s, so it's not like we didn't want them to have it. Which goes to show that if China couldn't do vehicle delivery without US aid, how can Iran develop a bomb? They can't. And their scientists keep getting executed in the process.

Bill, what would Israel do? The only people arrested on 9-11-01 were Mossad agents video taping themselves dancing and high-fiving each other with the burning Twin Towers in the background. Remember the 5 dancing middle easterners being sought in a white van heading for the Holland or Lincoln tunnel? They were Israeli spies. The FBI confiscated their computers and cameras once they were arrested. Fox did a 4 part series of it (found on the web still. Do a search if you want to see it) and the 160 other Israeli spies rounded up and deported afterwards. Fox quoted the FBI agents saying about 9-11-01 that those 5 Mossad agents HAD to have known before hand based on the evidence taken from their computers. Again, Fox said this. I've heard a Sephardic Jew say that if a bomb goes off in Israel, it's an enemy of Israel. If one goes off in the USA, it was Israel trying to steer us into war against their enemy. They have hundreds of nukes and no oversight so one little bomb won't be missed there. Five more dancing Israelis? I forgot to mention that it was also Israel who sold stolen US nuclear technology to the Soviet Union. They paid the spies to steal it and sold it to our enemy.

Muslims are just like any other religion in that they're varied in beliefs. You do know that most Muslims aren't in the middle east, right? They're in Asia.

Williams stands a good chance of this year being the year the Dollar finally takes the dirt nap, along with a break up of the Eurozone, plus a war in Iran. But we already knew that and a lot of people on King World News have been saying that since before he said he got it from "the source". I agree that the source isn't going to call their shots. Not the real ones, anyway.


----------



## prairie (Jun 11, 2011)

The lastest Lindsey Williams interview is from a few days ago.

Someone from inside Raytheon says their company has been notified from the government that there is going to be a financial shutdown in the near future. If you want to get to the info directly go to the 9:00 min. mark.

Also, BP has shut down the liberty rig in Alaska to bring oil to $150 a barrel.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, I really do like listening to these guys. He's honest about the elites and they're overall plans for us. That's as true today as it was 5000 yrs ago.
Lindsay asks the listener to write this stuff down and I do, to check him. The speaker said 90-95% of the time he's right. He's about 40-45% by my estimate. $150 a barrel is as close as one event in the middle east. Not a stretch at all. It'll happen eventually. We're also heading for another government funding showdown regarding the debt ceiling. The currency can only be pushed so far. Raytheon lives off DOD and DOE money.

He always starts his talks exactly the same. All the way to 7:30 minutes it's near verbatim.
ETA: It appears BP is shutting down the Liberty oilfield due to costs and risks associated. IOWs, it isn't cost effective or profitable to continue there under current market conditions. It's easier to go to develop resources in tar sands areas, and those fail economically when the price drops.
It never produced anything. These would've been the world's longest drill routes. It just isn't smart to do it now. Lindsay is bloviating again.
http://www.greeningofoil.com/post/Drilling-worlde28099s-longest-wells-at-Liberty.aspx


> In 2009 BP moved into the construction phase of its Liberty project.
> 
> Although the use of an existing gravel island has minimized Liberty's environmental impact, accommodating the Liberty drilling rig has involved enlarging the island somewhat.
> 
> ...


BP would have to build a gravel island 4 miles offshore to get to the field, or use an existing gravel island (Endicott) which is 5 miles further away from the field. To use Endicott they have to enlarge it. And then they would have to use ultra-extended drilling and go 5 miles sideways and then 11,000 feet deep. It never produced anything yet. They're cutting their losses in the current market. Big deal. Tar sands and shale oil aren't cost efficient until you get to certain price levels either. I think it means as demand grows, the easy oil fields are already mostly discovered. To provide EXPANSION in supply (for emerging nations) means going deeper and in more expensive endeavors. The fact that they're shutting down is good news. It means demand isn't there yet and lower prices should result when events allow. It's also bad news in that it could mean more slow down in the world. War in the middle east will probably mean Liberty gets cranked up again and oil companies build profits.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I heard yesterday that BP is selling off some leases for cash. These actions are a result of the payout for the damages of the spill in the Gulf, which probably easily explains the shut down of the Endicott field that isn't producing and won't until billions are spent on it. Further proof that Williams is mostly bluster. On the other hand, powers in the middle east are pushing us into a war there. I think we all know there's going to be an attack, though. Not really a revelation. Nobody is blinking on the nuke power program in Iran.
The reluctance of our current admin to go in is being tested by events in other countries trying to provoke us against our will.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

tenOC;163195
The reluctance of our current admin to go in is being tested by events in other countries trying to provoke us against our will.[/QUOTE said:


> That's really not true. It's Obama and NATO that's trying to force out Assad in Syria so the Muslim Brotherhood can take over. It's China and Russia that are opposing that. Obama has no problem with Iran developing nukes but Israel obviously does because Iran has threatened to use them against Israel. Obama is content to let Israel be destroyed. He's a muslim who went to a white-hating, Jew-hating church for 20 years. Most likely one of those churches that portrays Jesus as being black and not a Jew.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

BillS, where did NATO post the agenda that you stated? 
Israel was caught and it was exposed in Jan that they were posing as CIA and funding terrorists in Afghanistan and Iran while our soldiers are exposed to terrorists and trying to secure Afghanistan. When Bush found out, he was livid. That's where the stories of the USA funding terrorism in Afghanistan came from. The USA had no knowledge they were doing that and blaming us. The public just found out this year. There's a reason we're not rushing to war for them, and it's an election year. There is no benefit for us to do so. The orchestrated attacks on 9-11-12 were meant to inflame us. The fake movie trailer being spread now is meant to inflame them. It's a scam to get us to fight someone else's war. Assad is an ally of the Iranian government. That's why he's being deposed. Israel wants it that way. 
Egypt had free elections. Obama is a Muslim who went to a Christian church for 20 yrs? Rev Wright's presence goes back through several Presidents. Look at wiki. I believe he goes back to Johnson in the White House. Netanyoohoo's party is about to be voted out of office in their Oct elections. He's desperate to get a war with Iran to remain in power. This is one of the most dangerous times for the USA, and people don't even know it.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Williams nose {sic} important people. I'm smelling something


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

tenOC said:


> BillS, where did NATO post the agenda that you stated?
> Israel was caught and it was exposed in Jan that they were posing as CIA and funding terrorists in Afghanistan and Iran while our soldiers are exposed to terrorists and trying to secure Afghanistan. When Bush found out, he was livid. That's where the stories of the USA funding terrorism in Afghanistan came from. The USA had no knowledge they were doing that and blaming us. The public just found out this year. There's a reason we're not rushing to war for them, and it's an election year. There is no benefit for us to do so. The orchestrated attacks on 9-11-12 were meant to inflame us. The fake movie trailer being spread now is meant to inflame them. It's a scam to get us to fight someone else's war. Assad is an ally of the Iranian government. That's why he's being deposed. Israel wants it that way.
> Egypt had free elections. Obama is a Muslim who went to a Christian church for 20 yrs? Rev Wright's presence goes back through several Presidents. Look at wiki. I believe he goes back to Johnson in the White House. Netanyoohoo's party is about to be voted out of office in their Oct elections. He's desperate to get a war with Iran to remain in power. This is one of the most dangerous times for the USA, and people don't even know it.


Thank God! Someone here remembers Israel funding terrorism with our money!

Thank you.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The offense I take is posing as our intelligence agency to promote terrorism where we're at war. Strange work for an ally.
I'm hoping we can get past their Oct elections safely. I've heard the winds are shifting in Israel away from the radical talk of the current PM.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whew!!! You guys got it going on...

Definitely the wrong forum though....:scratch

Just saying...

Jimmy


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

My apologies.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

tenOC said:


> My apologies.


Oh man, none required. Just thinking out loud. I been following it all along. Heck of a thread.

Jimmy


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Great thread. Lots to learn!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

tenOC said:


> Israel was caught and it was exposed in Jan that they were posing as CIA and funding terrorists in Afghanistan and Iran while our soldiers are exposed to terrorists and trying to secure Afghanistan.


Links, please? Never heard this before. (Sorry, may be getting a bit OT.)


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Per the request. I think it's germane to know what threats are out there that could cause us to be preppers.
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2012/01/13/false_flag?page=full



> Buried deep in the archives of America's intelligence services are a series of memos, written during the last years of President George W. Bush's administration, that describe how Israeli Mossad officers recruited operatives belonging to the terrorist group Jundallah by passing themselves off as American agents. According to two U.S. intelligence officials, the Israelis, flush with American dollars and toting U.S. passports, posed as CIA officers in recruiting Jundallah operatives -- what is commonly referred to as a "false flag" operation.
> The memos, as described by the sources, one of whom has read them and another who is intimately familiar with the case, investigated and debunked reports from 2007 and 2008 accusing the CIA, at the direction of the White House, of covertly supporting Jundallah -- a Pakistan-based Sunni extremist organization. Jundallah, according to the U.S. government and published reports, is responsible for assassinating Iranian government officials and killing Iranian women and children.
> 
> But while the memos show that the United States had barred even the most incidental contact with Jundallah, according to both intelligence officers, the same was not true for Israel's Mossad. The memos also detail CIA field reports saying that Israel's recruiting activities occurred under the nose of U.S. intelligence officers, most notably in London, the capital of one of Israel's ostensible allies, where Mossad officers posing as CIA operatives met with Jundallah officials.


Other sources:
http://www.haaretz.com/news/diploma...uit-terrorists-to-fight-against-iran-1.407224

http://rt.com/usa/news/israel-cia-mossad-iran-763/

http://www.presstv.ir/detail/220937.html

There's a reason you don't hear this stuff. Two US agents didn't expose it until they retired. No job to lose when you're retired.


----------

